# NOS on a 2001 M3? Dry kit or wet kit?



## vegasm3 (Jun 25, 2004)

Call me nuts, but I've used 75 shots of nitrous on my 2001 330i, I used a Zex dry kit and the car ran great. 
I was really disappointed with performance of my M3 when I ran it at the track. Today I got smoked by a Dodge Neon SRT-4! A turbo or supercharger would be to hard to remove when I take the car in for service. So I am back to NOS. I am planning on running only 55 shots this time, it should boost my power 45-60 hp depending on bottle pressure. 
So my questions are:
Does the 2001 M3 have an electronic fuel pressure regulator? In that case I will not be able to use a dry kit, it will have to be a wet kit.
Will this engine handle it? (I heard Dinan will be putting out a $18K supercharger that will blow 5 to 6 pounds of boost, which also will creates pretty decent stress on the engine)

PS: I'm getting drag radials on Friday which will help me with my 60' time.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

Ok...you asked for it....you're nuts.

With the number of engine failures I wouldn't touch any engine mods.

If you wanted a drag car why didn't you buy good ole 'merican iron? Had the conversation with a guy that bought an E30 M3...wanted to drag it. He ended up wrecking it, selling it, buying a Civic which he blew up then bought an Neon SRT4.

Sorry I have no help as far a NOS goes.


----------



## vegasm3 (Jun 25, 2004)

Bruce said:


> With the number of engine failures I wouldn't touch any engine mods.
> 
> If you wanted a drag car why didn't you buy good ole 'merican iron? Had the conversation with a guy that bought an E30 M3...wanted to drag it. He ended up wrecking it, selling it, buying a Civic which he blew up then bought an Neon SRT4..


The Thing is, that's what you expect with "American Iron", when you see a 5500 lbs European 4 door sedan like an S55 going against a zo6 and spanking it, ... it's a sight, I'm sorry. Sure I can go buy a Camaro SS and run great at the quarter mile, but that's what you would expect from it. I do not expect to be running mid 12's with the car, simply to give my heavy convertible a little more power when I need it.

Let me ask you something, would you be caught driving a Neon? Also elaborate on why would I have engine failure?


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

vegasm3 said:


> The Thing is, that's what you expect with "American Iron", when you see a 5500 lbs European 4 door sedan like an S55 going against a zo6 and spanking it, ... it's a sight, I'm sorry. Sure I can go buy a Camaro SS and run great at the quarter mile, but that's what you would expect from it. I do not expect to be running mid 12's with the car, simply to give my heavy convertible a little more power when I need it.
> 
> Let me ask you something, would you be caught driving a Neon? Also elaborate on why would I have engine failure?


The M3 was not built to be a drag machine...if f that's what you're after, IMO, you're using the wrong tool.

As far as why you increase the risk of failures, the S54 is already recognized as a highly strung mill. At $17,000 personally I would not even risk it.


----------



## Mpire (Mar 28, 2003)

If you want to drag a BMW, at least start with an M coupe..


----------



## vegasm3 (Jun 25, 2004)

Mpire said:


> If you want to drag a BMW, at least start with an M coupe..


That would be a great car, are there any plans for a new M coup version of theZ4?


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

vegasm3 said:


> That would be a great car, are there any plans for a new M coup version of theZ4?


The last I heard, officialy, was no....


----------



## ! Blue Fest ! (Sep 27, 2003)

Guys some 1 in I know has tried Nitrous oxide on his m3 he used he nos dry system, with 75 shot & it felt great nothing happened to the car, plus he was using VP racing fuel ( motorsport 103) on it, man the car flew... I cant discribe it, I wish i could done that to my car.. but the thing it that our fuel here in our country is really bad, I could easly bow my engine....


----------

